# Plan for when you have too many miles on your car??



## Ernesto Gonzalez (Oct 6, 2015)

I drive a 2016 toyota Corolla. Bought it new and now has 77k miles on it. These cars are bullet proof, but im a little worried about having to replace engine. What is your plan for you have too many miles on your car? Also how nuch is it to replace a cars engine for a new compared to used??.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I don't think that's a lot of miles for a Corolla

I driver about 75k miles a year and with this car I got now will probably do 75k-80k but have almost 2 months left


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Ernesto Gonzalez said:


> I drive a 2016 toyota Corolla. Bought it new and now has 77k miles on it. These cars are bullet proof, but im a little worried about having to replace engine. What is your plan for you have too many miles on your car? Also how nuch is it to replace a cars engine for a new compared to used??.


A corolla engine will do 4 times those miles easy, they are strong engines. Even the 1980s corolla engines are still running fine after being around the clock a few times. I'm a Toyota enthusiast

You cannot buy new engines as far as I'm aware, you can either get your engine rebuilt, Or buy a reconditioned engine, or find a car scrap yard and hopefully find a low mile crashed one, 
But i wouldn't bother,


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Hope for the best, plan for the worst

I bet your Toyota is good for another 200000- 300000 miles at the rate I drive (75000 miles a year) I’d figure on another 3 or 4 years but I’d plan for a new engine in 2 years or anew(used) car in 4 years so find out what a rebuilt engine will cost, divide by 24 and start saving that much each month. You may not need the engine then but keep saving so you can replace the car in 48 months. 

That’s my plan

I have 120000 miles on my Ford Explorer. The ford dealer tells me a new engine will cost me $10000 and used, low milage ford explorers are selling for $25000. So I’m saving $500 a month I’ll have $12000 in dec 2019 and if I don’t need the engine, $24000 in dec 2022. At least that’s the plan


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about the engine but other stuff like brakes, struts, plugs, fans, belts etc. 

Its uber x/ pool anyway those riders dont deserve brakes


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The ford dealer tells me a new engine will cost me $10000


10k to rebuild a motor? You can get a crate engine installed for around half that or have your current engine rebuilt for less but there would be more down time if you go that route.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> 10k to rebuild a motor? You can get a crate engine installed for around half that or have your current engine rebuilt for less but there would be more down time if you go that route.


I know that, I was telling you what the ford dealer told me,

You know what they say... "Plan for the worst, Hope for the best"

The down time will probably the biggest cost. Depending on the season, season I gross $3000 to $6000 a month


----------



## Ernesto Gonzalez (Oct 6, 2015)

Classified said:


> A corolla engine will do 4 times those miles easy, they are strong engines. Even the 1980s corolla engines are still running fine after being around the clock a few times. I'm a Toyota enthusiast
> 
> You cannot buy new engines as far as I'm aware, you can either get your engine rebuilt, Or buy a reconditioned engine, or find a car scrap yard and hopefully find a low mile crashed one,
> But i wouldn't bother,


True my last two cars where corollas. One lasted to 280k miles. The other to like 200k and the only reason it broke down was cuz it didnt have oil for a long road trip. Otherwise it prob would have gone for way more.



oldfart said:


> Hope for the best, plan for the worst
> 
> I bet your Toyota is good for another 200000- 300000 miles at the rate I drive (75000 miles a year) I'd figure on another 3 or 4 years but I'd plan for a new engine in 2 years or anew(used) car in 4 years so find out what a rebuilt engine will cost, divide by 24 and start saving that much each month. You may not need the engine then but keep saving so you can replace the car in 48 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. How often do you do a tune up if at all. ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

175,000 miles and counting on my Corolla. The car is bullet proof. Keep the fluids fresh, upgrade replacement parts(brakes, rotors etc), and it will keep going and going. 

The upgraded parts cost are not that much more expensive than the cheepo low end parts shops try to sell you.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ernesto Gonzalez said:


> True my last two cars where corollas. One lasted to 280k miles. The other to like 200k and the only reason it broke down was cuz it didnt have oil for a long road trip. Otherwise it prob would have gone for way more.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. How often do you do a tune up if at all. ?


When I was younger a tune up was adjusting the points and plugs (maybe new points and plugs and condenser) and adjusting the carburetor

Now cars don't have those things (except plugs) so just replace the plugs every 100000 miles or so and you are done


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I’ve owned 37 corollas, from 1969 to 2016, old corollas yep plugs and points use to be an issue, get fouled up, old spark lead would deteriorate, fuel filter, brake valves, 

Newer corollas never need to replace spark plugs, they never give problems, only the coil packs, 
change air filter once a year if doing high mileage, if low mileage every 5years, i would recommend regular coolant flush, oil change, check airflow pipes for crackserishment, a tune up on newer cars is basically non existant, as it’s all controlled thru the computer, Toyota plugs their diagnostic device to it and can see what’s wrong, or reset it


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Just change your oil and oil filter once a month with synthetic oil and your engine will last for years and years. They only way you will blow up a Corolla engine is if you let the car overheat from coolant loss, you blow a head gasket or you don’t change your oil frequently. 

Simple to maintain. The car will disintegrate before that engine fails if properly maintained.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Change your transmission fluid. Ignore those ****s at the dealership & get it changed. There is no such thing as lifetime fluid. Otherwise it will shit the bed at 150k.


----------



## Ernesto Gonzalez (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank all. Ive been worried about this for a while , but you guys make great points . u dont know how much stress youve taken off my back. Im glad i asked.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Plenty to stress about as you are still a friggin uber driver, just dont worry about a Corolla lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You will replace brakes, rotors and suspension possibly even interior before you replace engine & transmission.


Ernesto Gonzalez said:


> I drive a 2016 toyota Corolla. Bought it new and now has 77k miles on it. These cars are bullet proof, but im a little worried about having to replace engine. What is your plan for you have too many miles on your car? Also how nuch is it to replace a cars engine for a new compared to used??.


Cheaper to Rebuild than to Rebuy.
2nd car note.

Start studying now . . .

You should already have spare back seat and carpet.

Avoiding potholes goes a long ways to saving suspensions.
I get 90,000 miles out of front brake pads.

Grease suspension parts at every oil change.

Learn to change timing belts & head gaskets.
Bead blast heads, install rubber seals on valve guides. Greatly extends life & performance of older motors.

You should get 250,000 to 300,00 miles out of your First motor.( or before rebuild.you can bore a motor twice. And use larger rings before you have to press in cylinder sleeve liners)
( each time you bore motor, you get more cubic centimeters and More Horse Power)


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Change your transmission fluid. Ignore those ****s at the dealership & get it changed. There is no such thing as lifetime fluid. Otherwise it will shit the bed at 150k.


Agreed. Ignore the "lifetime" fluids and change them. And with regular maintenance you'll be good to go in a Corolla for a looonnng time


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I had a 1992 Corolla that had engine problems at 270k miles. It had a misfire plus it was burning too much oil. It still ran though but I was done with it at that point. Hopfully, the newer ones can last just as long.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ernesto Gonzalez said:


> I drive a 2016 toyota Corolla. Bought it new and now has 77k miles on it. These cars are bullet proof, but im a little worried about having to replace engine. What is your plan for you have too many miles on your car? Also how nuch is it to replace a cars engine for a new compared to used??.


Toyota's are real work horses..

I'd expect another 150,000 miles if you maintain it properly, don't be surprised if yo get 300,000 miles out of an engine.

They have been battle tested to survive every bit as long as the old Crown viccys as taxis.

Do your oil every 4-5K miles and don't ignore warning lights and you'll make it to 250-300K


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> Just change your oil and oil filter once a month with synthetic oil and your engine will last for years and years. They only way you will blow up a Corolla engine is if you let the car overheat from coolant loss, you blow a head gasket or you don't change your oil frequently.
> 
> Simple to maintain. The car will disintegrate before that engine fails if properly maintained.


Once a month oil changes and filter, Hell no, your wasting money, one a year if fulltime with uber up at max every 2years, every 5years if not with uber up to 10years, I've seen a corolla still have factory oil in it for 30years, no issues,

I've never heard of a corolla blow a head gasket, camrys, hilux, celica, Avalon, rav4, any Toyota with a slant engine, or v6 or diesel has head problems. Corollas never,


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Toyota's are real work horses..
> 
> I'd expect another 150,000 miles if you maintain it properly, don't be surprised if yo get 300,000 miles out of an engine.
> 
> ...


For real. It's hard to buy anything else when they have proven themselves time and time again. My Toyota truck has 273k miles with no problems with the engine or ******. I only want Toyota/Lexus products.


----------



## Ernesto Gonzalez (Oct 6, 2015)

I just got a call from the dealership where i bought the car to see if im interested in trading this car in. In thinking of keeping it but they are offering me a good deal. New yaris sedan for 1500 under invoice. What do you guys think about a tradein. ?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Ernesto Gonzalez said:


> I just got a call from the dealership where i bought the car to see if im interested in trading this car in. In thinking of keeping it but they are offering me a good deal. New yaris sedan for 1500 under invoice. What do you guys think about a tradein. ?


I would not even consider it, you have a good car with low miles. Keep it.

That good deal is probably sticker price minus rebates. They are probably trying to clear out the 2018s and make room for the 19s. Plus you have sales tax and fees that will wipe away all of that "savings" anyhow. Lastly if they give you a real good deal on the new car they are going to screw you on the trade in.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If things go as planned, my 2016 Altima should be paid off in May 2020. Based on current work mileage, I'm estimating it to have ~100k miles when that happens. At that time I'll sell it and use the proceeds as a down payment on a newer car.


----------



## Pandy2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Keep your Toyota clean, change the oil as recommended in the threads above, and take it to a Toyota Dealer (I know there are $$$$$) but in the long run you never have to worry on breakdowns or human errors. I have an 11 year old Camry and some of the people that get in ask me if it is a new car. They are quite surprised when I tell them. I took my old 2000 Toyota to Firestone and they forgot to put the oil cap on and it sprayed oil all over the engine compartment. It cost me $100.00 to clean everything out in which Firestone reimbursed me back.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Pandy2 said:


> and take it to a Toyota Dealer (I know there are $$$$$) but in the long run you never have to worry on breakdowns or human errors.


You had a bad experience at one shop, it happens. It also happens at dealerships just as frequently. Only way to know it's done properly is to do it yourself, if you can't do it yourself take it to any reputable mechanic in town.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

you can get used corolla engines, i.e. 40k to 80k miles in 6/7years . All cities have them, they get it from Japan . Most of the time they go by the name
Japanese motors( Nissan and Honda also)
Cost can vary from 1000 to 3000 dollars, but low miles. Installing the motor $500
Your car will easily get 400,000 to 500,000if you do the proper oil change and transmission flush . I going to guess 600k easy( since it is a 2017)
So in 6/7 years you can get 2017 motor from these companies since some of those cars will be retired in Japan .
Lkq- they own all the big junkyards
In the country , they can find you motor easy, they will ship it you or your mechanic place . They can find you a 2017 wrecked corolla motor...It is a publicly traded company..
Just go to a mechanic shop, they will probably have a account with them .. they get 10 percent off.

You could get lifetime warranty on the motor and transmission... some dealers will offer for 3000 extra . Dodge does it with trucks (ram).some Toyota dealership will give you that, not sure if you mention car going to be used for ridshare.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Also, stay away from ford and gm, both going away from building cars... ford makes money on its pick up... they recently announced that they will discontinue some of the cars
Your depreciation on ford, gm will be higher vs Toyota,Honda and Nissan .
300,000 miles on Toyota vs 300,000
On ford is not the same. You put your
Toyota on the Craig's list, you will get
Multiple offers vs few for ford.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

That didn't work either:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you are going to do ride sharing
as a profession, then get a new hybrid, mid size.
Batteries will last till 250k-300k... 
not all cells go bad, but the dealer will have you replace the whole thing ( cost 5k)
Usually you will have 1-2-3 cell go bad ...you can go to some special mechanic shops who do sport cars, souped up motors , and they can replace 1-2 cells in the battery...cost is 30-100 dollars per unit plus diagnostic and labor. You can get electrocuted, so it has to be done at a really good place


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> Agreed. Ignore the "lifetime" fluids and change them. And with regular maintenance you'll be good to go in a Corolla for a looonnng time


Your problem is that you think 'lifetime' means unlimited. All fluids have a 'lifetime' which mean a set period time in which it does not perform as designed. Some antifreeze lasts 100,000 miles, others 36,000.. it all depends on the manufacturer and the additives.

Transmission fluid, differential, brake, power steering etc fluids all should be replaced according to the manufacturers maintenance schedule.

Some key ones: 100k for anti freeze. Brake fluid ever 3 years. Transmission fluid USUALLY every 50-75k miles.

If your income depends on your car you should be reading the maintenance scheduled every month. Problem is that the faster you put miles on the car the more money the maintenance items will cost.


----------

